

What It's Like to Walk in NYC as a Woman - rodrigocoelho
http://digg.com/video/street-harassment-psa

======
fred_is_fred
I live in a small liberalish college town and I've never seen this type of
behavior before (here). It must be incredibly difficult to deal with that on a
daily basis and attempt to feel safe at all.

